# WTF 1 snow in a year



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

If the forecast for the next 5 days holds true (50's rain) we will have had 1 snow in the last 365 days :crying:


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I am getting my mowers back out to start spring cleanups here.:waving:


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes I hear your pain all that time wasted getting ready for snow and I could have been doing something more constructive like play playstation LOL. We were thinking of startin our clean ups too LOL. Keep praying for the white stuff guys I am.:salute:


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Frostysnow;335273 said:


> If the forecast for the next 5 days holds true (50's rain) we will have had 1 snow in the last 365 days :crying:


So you didn't get any snowfall at all last January through April?


----------



## kingplow (Oct 12, 2006)

if i only plowed once a year i would find somthing else to do:waving:


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

mayhem- we plowed once last feb, but we havnt gone out this year yet


----------

